
Ask HN: PacketShader - fbleagh
Does anyone know if this ever went anywhere? Seemed like a great idea.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shader.kaist.edu&#x2F;packetshader&#x2F;
======
runjake
Try the mailing list at the bottom of the page you linked to?

Try any of the 4 people also linked at the bottom of the page?

------
nickphx
This was released by same group, uses CPU + GPU for packet processing..

[https://github.com/ANLAB-KAIST/NBA](https://github.com/ANLAB-KAIST/NBA)

